# How to watermark and resize your images.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

With so many top notch photos being posted in here, it's inevitable some unscrupulous people will nab them for their own valeting/detailing site. It maybe a good idea to watermark your photos if you dont want your photos half inched. I use the following program. It's totally free and it will resize and also add borders.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/

when your registration is up just click continue instead of buy and it will remain on your computer for free.:thumb:

_*Please note, usernames only in the watermark. Any business name watermarks will still be deleted.*_


----------

